
Show HN: Vitrue VIDA, use your webcam to assess your workspace setup - alexhaslehurst
https://www.vitruevida.com/#/producthunt
======
alexhaslehurst
Hey everyone, I’m Alex the CTO of Vitrue Health.

Pre-Covid we were developing tools for physiotherapists, elite sports
professionals and orthopaedic surgeons.

As Covid kicked in we turned our expertise towards everyone who was working at
home. Our whole team was suddenly hunched over kitchen tables, sitting in dark
rooms or lying on sofas - and starting to feel associated aches, pains and
mental health wobbles.

We know there are millions of teams like us, that’s why we’re launching VIDA,
a tool to remotely assess the quality of desk workers workspace setups today!

We’ve set up a free assessment link just for today for HackerNews. You can try
it here:
[https://www.vitruevida.com/#/producthunt](https://www.vitruevida.com/#/producthunt)

Or check out our website to read more about what we do:
[https://www.vitrueremote.com/](https://www.vitrueremote.com/)

------
asantalo
Great work, Alex and team!

